# MacBook Accessories



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Any links or advice for a bag, sleeve and keyboard and palm protection for a new MacBook? I have an older bag which my 15" PB fit into, but I'm afraid that would be too loose of fit.


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a STM Small Alley, and I love it. One of the pockets ripped on the first one I got, but I sent them an email and they sent a new one. It is nice and small, but can fit a lot of stuff if you need to. I ordered mine from apple.ca


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Have the Marware Sportfolio Sleeve in my cart right now, along with the Track Pad Film. I can't decide on the Sportfolio Sleeve or the Case. I am also wondering if the video adapter is included with the MacBooks. I have a digital video projector that is both vga, composite and s-video. Does the MacBook work with all that right out of the box?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just checked out the STM Small Alley. I like the size, but I read that the compartment for the MacBook is too big, not keeping it enclosed securely. Is that the case?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> Have the Marware Sportfolio Sleeve in my cart right now, along with the Track Pad Film. I can't decide on the Sportfolio Sleeve or the Case. I am also wondering if the video adapter is included with the MacBooks. I have a digital video projector that is both vga, composite and s-video. Does the MacBook work with all that right out of the box?


The MacBook does not come with any video adapters.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

The Apple Mini-DVI to Video Adapter seems to be what is needed, but how does one hook up a vga cable to that, or can't you use vga?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Ended up ordering the STM Small Alley along with the iSkin for the keyboard. Mixed reviews on that. Looks like there are 3 adapters for the MacBook- the mini dvi to video/dvi/vga. Might get those later. I'd like to get maybe the Marware Protection kit, but not sure if staining is an issue anymore.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

csonni, which MacBook did you wind up getting?


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i've got the stm small alley as well. great bag. i've also got the incase neoprene sleeve, which i use together with the stm for extra protection.

g/f bought me the marware protection kit for my bday...i returned it. i've heard too many people having problems with it peeling off.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

However- I ordered the white 2.16 Ghz with the 120 gig drive. I'm looking forward to getting it. Delivery date is sometime around May 20-24. Mixedup- I read at the item's page at the Apple Store of users complaining that the color in the Incase neoprene sleeves was coming off on their white MacBooks. Not your experience?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> However- I ordered the white 2.16 Ghz with the 120 gig drive. I'm looking forward to getting it. Delivery date is sometime around May 20-24. Mixedup- I read at the item's page at the Apple Store of users complaining that the color in the Incase neoprene sleeves was coming off on their white MacBooks. Not your experience?


I haven't heard of this issue before. In fact, last time I checked, the Incase sleeves were been our strongest selling sleeve, outselling Booq, Crumpler etc.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i've not had any of the interior colour of the incase sleeve rub off onto my macbook??? it doesn't seem like the type of material that would bleed/rub onto it, either.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've only seen these comments on the Apple Store site with the burgundy sleeves. Don't seem to be an issue with the black. I added the black sleeve to my Apple purchase last night. I would have liked a different color, especially with the carbon STM Small Alley, but that's okay.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

that's exactly what i've got...carbon stm alley and black incase sleeve.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

mixedup- how do you like them both together? Good fit?


----------

